# Miracle Detail - Koenigsegg CCX detail at MPH show.



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I haven't had the time to write this myself, Marc was with me on the day so he kindly offered to write it for me.

Kind Regards
Paul.
Miracle Detail.

The Koenigsegg ccx....what is there to say about possibly the worlds most desireable car.....

The aggresive stance and tight lineage make you realise why this car is what it is....A status symbol of technology , power and design....no more no less!!

Today is the Mph show at Earls court with Clarkson and co and the star car has to be the ccx.....I have been asked to come along with Paul from Miracle Detail to give a helping hand as he needs to get the car detailed for the general public and only has 5 hours.....



















The car is on the stand at the Broughtons dealership who are possibly Europes finest displaying some of the most exotic and famous supercars that have ever been made...

Tommy the Koenigsegg representative informs me that there are currently only two in the uk at this time.....

He explains that the CCX is basically a new car and integration of the CC family. It has been re-engineered to comply with strict US regulations that have come into force and to keep up with market demand...He also said that Koenigsegg were also very positive that the current car kept its original distinct and current symmetry of the cc family. They believe it is important to avoid trends and instead enhance the aerodynamics for the future making its lines tighter and more aggresive which i think they have achieved.

I asked what CCX actually stands for and he replied Competition Coupe x. The CCX marks the completion and test drive of the first CC maiden prototype which rolled out from the research and developement department in 1996.

Christian Von Koenigsegg i am told dreamed of this car from a very early age and is possibly one of a very few number of people in this world who can say they have fulfilled that boyhood dream.......My childhood dream was to go into space and i ended up at Disney , his dream has proven to the world that things are achievable with determination and a solid desire to succeed and a good team around you!!!

Koenigseggs dream as he has stated....

" When i started to develope the Koenigsegg supercar i had only one goal at heart - to build the best performing supercar in the world , coupled with a cool Swedish design , safety and quality. I was among a few who were not surprised when we managed the world speed record for production cars as we hand build the most powerful emission controlled engines in the world and combine these with class leading passive safety , cornering and breaking capabilities..... The mix of absolute performance combined with creature comforts and unique styling is what makes the Koenigsegg supercar truly unique among its own breed."

The car was prewashed outside as strict rules and regulations are present at such venues so no car batteries connected , no fuel onboard and obviously no pressure washers inside....The car was bought in and Paul was concerned about contamination from outside to inside due to all the other vehicles and the time sat outside in London.....

He decided to be safe he would reclay the car on the stand...

Clay bar used today was actually supplied by John from Clean and shiny and is the new polyclay.










Paul worked his way round the car after giving it a quick detail...



















The claybar after the bonnet...










The rest of the car was then clayed



















and then wiped off and quick detailed again




























The car was then inspected for blemishes and swirls and some were evident but difficult to see due to the magnificent colour of the car but Paul spotted them...



















It was at this stage inspecting the car that i noticed a ghost on the rear screen and asked Paul what it was.....

He informed me that it was a symbol placed on the car to honour the Swedish Fighter Jet Squadron No.1 which left its premises to Koenigsegg after being shut down in 2003....The ghost was the squadrons symbol. The Koenigsegg crew feel that they have taken over the legacy of the squadron and therefore show this by marking their latest creations with it....Ferrari obviously have the horse while Lamborghini have the bull , Spyker have the propellor and Koenigsegg have the ghost which is uber cool to me!!










Now i had wasted another valuable five minutes Paul decided to take some readings from the car to evaluate the paintwork and to get some idea of how to tackle it...










If i remember correctly the car was reading around the 120 micron mark across the board....










The car was then taped up....



















We then decided to take a quick peek under the bonnet to see what powers this car......

This car is propelled to 62mph in 3.2 seconds....










The top speed of this car is 242 mph and does a standing quarter mile in 9.9 seconds reaching a speed of 146 mph achieving that.










Basically an all aluminium engine is what is at the heart of this Swedish supercar...I believe it derives from Fords 4.6 litre quad cam v8 but in the Developement Tommy informed that all parts were modified to the extent that it can be considered a Koenigsegg engine.A highly advanced Rotrex supercharger system literally boosts the output of the v8 to 655 bhp in the base model....










The other thing about this engine is that it can run on US octane 91 fuel and therefore comply with Californias emissions regulations which is some feat. In order to reach this goal though extensive rework had to be done to certain items like the cylinder heads which now have larger valve areas and more optimally flowing cylinder head ports..Dual smaller injectors per cylinder were integrated aswell as new camshafts , a new carbon fiber individual runner intake plenum , a new engine management system and obviously updated fuel.

The Koenigsegg technicians also incorporated the most powerful internal piston coolers in the industry bringing down the piston temperature by as much as 80% more than competing systems.










This car also has a ram air engine booster....Between the raised speedster bumps there is a new type of vortex generator implemented as a booster .. Due to the fact that there is a fresh air intake right below the rear window the vortex generator redirects the air directly into the air intake and thereby creating a positive pressure in the air box.



















The other thing about the Koenigsegg i love is the electronics which i chatted about for ages but was totally baffled....The car has fully functional digital intelligent fuse and relay unit. This obviously means that there are no actual fuses or relays in the car...The unit is programmable and is canbus connected to a display unit which sends crucial information to the driver. The main advantages i was told are that it is more reliable , light weight , and fully programmable with future upgrades available....

The whole engine just looks like work of art and every piece just exudes quality....










The CCX engine also incorporates the first engine block design that is specifically created and cast for Koenigsegg with the Koenigsegg shield embossed on the left and right hand side...

Now we had a good look at the engine Paul decided that he had better get machine polishing....



















Paul used various different 3m products while doing paintwork correction depending on which panel he was working on...



















VIDEO OF PAUL DOING PAINTWORK CORRECTION.












The products were breaking down beautifully in here with perfect conditions and a few people watching in awe...



















When Paul had finished paintwork correction on certain panels he asked me to go over them with Swissvax cleaner fluid to give the car a massive wet look and also to prepare it for his new wax he had bought along.. His wax we are using today has 76% Carnauba by volume and from seeing it used before it is absolutly jaw dropping ...Im sure a press release will follow shortly...










I basically worked my way around the car following paul










and buffing off instantly on each panel










I love cleaner fluid as its such an easy product to work with and easy to remove.....It was also leaving a beautiful finish on the car now Paul had made the paintwork perfect and glossy...Paul continued to correct the paintwork










and i carried on polishing and buffing off...










It was at this stage we decided to quickly look inside the car before waxing....

In corporation with Sparco and the Koenigsegg test driver Loric Bicocchi , Koenigsegg have developed a new seat design for the CCX. The structure of the seat are still carbon fibre but now fully padded front surface and with a tilting backrest..










Look at the fantastic embroiderry on the seats....










It is known that the tempur padded CCR seats can be fitted in the CCX as a special order....There is also a further 50mm headroom inside the CCX over most supercars making it the most spacious on the market which obviously helps the taller driver. Amazingly i found out the car at its highest point is still only 1120mm above the tarmac....










Christian Von Koenigsegg had a clear understanding of what he wanted from the interior on this car....He proposed that he wanted a typical interior from a scandanavian point of view and the philosophy behind it was clean sober lines and a minimalistic dash and switches and instruments...

I never actually realised that the Tempur used in the seats is the same Tempur used by NASA Spaceshuttles to spread the g-forces on the astronauts backs during take off and the same product on mybed that my head hits every night!! Basically i suppose to anyone who is not familiar with Tempur it is a slow motion foam that redesigns itself to the shape its bonded to then returns to normality once it is unbonded......










On the centre console Koenigsegg wanted a simple yet effective design.










As you can see looking like an old fashioned telephone dial it is gathered in a way that is logical and not scattered all over the interior dash..










Now it was time to start waxing......

Pauls new wax was used today and paul asked me to help with the waxing...




























VIDEO OF WAXING












Paul checking his new wax to see if it had cured....I think it was around 10 minutes which is good considering the high carnauba content










Whilst waiting for the wax Paul decided to wax the wheels....

Now these are a set of wheels..



















The wheels are so cool and sport Michelin pilot sport 2,s on them....Fronts are 19" and i believe rears are 20".

The optional ceramic 382mm front discs are coupled to 8 - piston callipers and in the rear the 362mm size is retained with 6 piston callipers..










The optional industry first carbon fibre wheels save another 3 kg per wheel compared to the already lightweight magnesium wheels that come as standard. The ceramic discs save another 2 kg per wheel giving the Koenigsegg CCX lower unsprung weight than any other supercar......The CCX weighs around 2601lb (1180kg) compared to the Bugattis 4300lb (1950 kg). The power to weight ratio is also in the Koenigsegg,s favour as it sports 765bhp per tonne compared to the Bugattis 513 bhp per tonne. Love to see those 2 head to head!!!










Look at the attention to detail...










The wheels were waxed and left to cure so Paul got on with removing the wax



















Paul went round the whole car and i just tidied up any intricate areas i felt would help...










All rubber seals were dressed with swissvax seal , glass was cleaned and treated , interior was spotless anyway but window tops etc were checked and cleaned , exhaust was cleaned and then finally given a quick rebuff after half hour ......

The car looked stunning and the crowds were trickling in and seemed to head straight to the Koenigsegg and Broughtons stand......

THE RESULTS




































































































WALKROUND VIDEO






















































































































































































































































Anyone wishing to view Pauls Gallery can do so here: http://www.miracledetail.co.uk

And anyone wishing to view Broughtons website or interested in any of the cars for sale view here : http://www.Broughtons.co.uk


----------



## garfie_1999 (Jul 18, 2007)

wow wow wow wow wow wow

absolutely love it 

outstanding car outstanding result and outstanding unnamed wax


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome car and write up guys.......

Bet it was luvverly in the flesh :doublesho


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats superb finish on an awesome car :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent write up!

The car looks amazing! Great work :thumb:


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

:doublesho Fantastic work and true masters at work there.

Well done chaps super write up with outstanding results :thumb:


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Beautifull job Paul and Marc, the result is just crazy!  

This car is a fantastic conception and realisation, it's have to be an honor to do your job on it.  

Thanks for sharing. (excellent post!)


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Meh, looks alright...... 

:thumb:
Top job on possibly the top car - think the new Zonda Special will be one to keep an eye on though.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Speachless top work as always


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work chaps


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

awesome work guys!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Unbelievable work and I am totally in awe by what you too achieve. Fantastic results and any word on the name of the wax?


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Stunning Car Stunning Detail


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice! It looks a right bu99er to clean though. Thinking in particular round those rear lights.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

daves2rs said:


> :doublesho Fantastic work and true masters at work there.
> 
> Well done chaps super write up with outstanding results :thumb:


same as him!


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

Stunning car stunning write up cheers :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Paul how many times do i need to tell you about photoshopping your head on my body in my details :thumb:


----------



## Candypants (Jul 18, 2007)

Very very nice guys !

Work should be that much fun :thumb: 

Cheers from Downunder


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome work! You even got to use Paul's wax before anybody else! I would've tried to leave some on my hands and put it on my side mirror. "Hey check it out. This is Paul's wax here!"


----------



## emmanuelv (Aug 2, 2007)

Amazing again ! Thanks for the very interresting writeup too !


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Great job fellas :thumb:

.....and thanks for taking the time to do such an informative write up :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great work and write up

Love the car and the look in the afters. V glossy

Is there any reason your still using the older style Delfesko gauge Paul?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Simply stunning 

I saw that car at MPH - that explains why it was one of the few swirl free finishes there - awesome detailing :thumb:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Amazing car and amazing detail. I have to say Marc, the effort you put into your write ups is fantastic and makes for excellent reading!

Top work boys :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Stunning car.

It must be so nice to relax into a detail with no pressure on you:doublesho :lol:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

A truely amazing vehicle and a great detail :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Stunning work on a stunning car.

What sort of reaction did you get from the people watching?


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the write up guys, awsome work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

A truly excellent write-up and thanks for sharing.If there was a prize for the best write-up this would walk it


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Very very nice!

Superb work/results there lads :thumb:


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

:thumb: stunning!
the guys from swissvax do really make great products


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Macmini said:


> :thumb: stunning!
> the guys from swissvax do really make great products


And ones without silicone!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

top work Paul as always paul just cant wait to get some of your wax mate:thumb: 

and once again good wright up mark:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Why's there a Citroen badge on the CCX in this pic? 










Fantastic detail and write up to match


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

excellent write up


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

xtreme-detail said:


> top work Paul as always paul just cant wait to get some of your wax mate:thumb:
> 
> and once again good wright up mark:thumb:


Which one would you like, the £500 pot or the £10,000 Crystal pot? :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

wow, awesome as usual


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

One word.... "Sweet"


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Which one would you like, the £500 pot or the £10,000 Crystal pot? :thumb:


i'll take the 20,000£ platinum pot :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work, and good write up :thumb:

Si


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Top work with the new best kept secret wax


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

:doublesho (picks up jaw off the floor) awesome, enuff said :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Simply an amazing job, top work, what an amazing car too 

Clarke


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

I had the privillage of seeing one of these in Stavanger (Norway) The driver was from the K company.

Oh btw ... they sound absolutly amazing !!!!:doublesho


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

quality car, quality detail, quality write up. 

I really enjoyed reading it. 

Thank you


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

stunning car , top job and good write up, nice one.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

I saw this at the show. Looked great!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thats a hella of car ..nice work


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

That's what detailing is all about. Another terrific job and the write -up is a joy also. 10/10


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

awesome :thumb:


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Great


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow a very enjoyable read! Marc your a lucky bugger getting to work with Paul. Stunning work, exellent pics. Looking forward to Paul's range of detailing products.

I bet the London MPH show is 100x better than NEC


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Excellent work and superb write up Marc! Always enjoy reading your posts, they go indepth and is a fantastic read! :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Miracle said:


> Which one would you like, the £500 pot or the £10,000 Crystal pot? :thumb:


do you do finance for the 10k pot?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent write up and an excellent detail. Pauls wax looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

awesome,love the vids too:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Top detail and great writeup there, enjoyed reading that and seeing the videos! :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah thanks for the kind comments guys....To be honest i would love to go on more details with Paul but my full time job just doesnt allow it...He asked me on the day and just said fancy coming to London to do a car oh and bring the canon..My boss allowed me to take half day and we arrived at Earls court and he just burst into laughter.....I think it was cool getting vip tickets and entry then just relaxing with the Broughtons guys who were friendly and approachable and it made me feel at ease....

It is really strange helping on a car like this with a crowd just watching when this is simply a job for Paul and to me i just felt star struck to be honest....

The highlight of my time there though was a very very famous Arsenal player was viewing the car (no names) and asked me the price...I told him just over the half million mark to which he replied "man ja joking , i cant afford that , " then winked at me smiling and walked off......quality i thought.

Some people may think my write ups are sometimes a bit too indepth but to be honest i love facts and figurs and learning about individual cars like these and therefore ask loads of questions and do lots of research to try and make it an enjoyable read aswell as a visual thread......

cheers...


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i always learn stuff from your in depth write ups so keep em comin!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Awesome stuff guys do you know which 3M polishes Paul used mark?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Breezy said:


> Awesome stuff guys do you know which 3M polishes Paul used mark?


Looks a bit like 3M Extra Fine Compund 80349 going by the yellow top?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Looks a bit like 3M Extra Fine Compund 80349 going by the yellow top?


and 3m fast cut plus going by green top


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Some people may think my write ups are sometimes a bit too indepth


not at all Marc, i think they are spot on.. Good work by the way guys:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome stuff......

go on, name the footie player, i dare you, lol


----------



## Sim911RS2 (Nov 9, 2007)

Fabulous article. Great work chaps!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> awesome stuff......
> 
> go on, name the footie player, i dare you, lol


i will have a guess at Emmanuel Adebayor


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

....................wow......................


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

One question...how long did it take for the normal greasy handprints to get on it from the show goers? lol

Top top work chaps - that is an amazing finish.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The car was off limits to the public behind a rope area. No one could sit in it either even viewers at the stand...only Paul did , i didnt


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> The car was off limits to the public behind a rope area. No one could sit in it either even viewers at the stand...only Paul did , i didnt


lucky for some. but i sopose you still got to work on the car wich can only be a good thing


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> The car was off limits to the public behind a rope area. No one could sit in it either even viewers at the stand...only Paul did , i didnt


And I can tell you its quiet something sitting in a Koenigsegg, its like no other car!!

I can't wait to see the CCX-R and CCX-GT race car next year.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Paul, Whats your new wax like (the £500 one) when buffing off? i know Concours smears like hell, not tried Best of show yet but have heard that it doesnt smear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Phil H said:


> Paul, Whats your new wax like (the £500 one) when buffing off? i know Concours smears like hell, not tried Best of show yet but have heard that it doesnt smear.


Thats because all Z waxes contain silicone. Royale 6-7%.

No silicone in my waxes and buffing off is breeze..


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Thats because all Z waxes contain silicone. Royale 6-7%.
> 
> No silicone in my waxes and buffing off is breeze..


It's all sounding / looking very good! 
I wish you all the best.

regards, Roy.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning work, finish and write up.

How did you find the audience?


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Thats because all Z waxes contain silicone. Royale 6-7%.
> 
> No silicone in my waxes and buffing off is breeze..


Oh you mean you werent joking about the silicone :lol: I had my head at a different area 

That is one wicked detail you guys did, the pictures are sharp as always :thumb:

I personaly don't think your write ups are boring Marc, I enjoy them they make for a very informative read...but that's just me.

Oh good question, is the high end wax available to finance  if so I'm in for one :thumb:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Stunning Detail!!.And nice write up


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

just fully read this

amazing write up and great to read

fantastic stuff, and inspirational as always

Matt


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Thats because all Z waxes contain silicone. Royale 6-7%.
> 
> No silicone in my waxes and buffing off is breeze..





Roy said:


> It's all sounding / looking very good!
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> regards, Roy.


....roy, great wax you got in your avatar, which also does not contain any silicone


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

UBBER cool


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Macmini said:


> ....roy, great wax you got in your avatar, which also does not contain any silicone


yep, I have the detailer version  and a few others!

regards, Roy.


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

*Excellent Detailing!*

Love the information on the car thier i think you could give clarkson a run for is money lol

Well Done paul you know youve done another excellent job their so ill just say well done.
:thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Great work and it was a pleasure to see the car in the flesh,


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Silicone in Detailing products is not a 'bad' thing.This is one of the biggest misconceptions in the Detailing world,as allmost all LSP for paint will contain some form of silicone in their formula.

As for a wax smearing,it is silly to atribute this to having silicone in the formula,there are to many variables.

From Meguiars,to Zaino all sharing one common ingredient........Silicone.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

awsome job


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome work Paul, coupled with a fantastic writeup from Mark, really interesting, one of the most interesting this year :thumb:


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

waxy said:


> Silicone in Detailing products is not a 'bad' thing.This is one of the biggest misconceptions in the Detailing world,as allmost all LSP for paint will contain some form of silicone in their formula.
> 
> As for a wax smearing,it is silly to atribute this to having silicone in the formula,there are to many variables.
> 
> From Meguiars,to Zaino all sharing one common ingredient........Silicone.


:thumb:


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

very nice indeed.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic work guys, looks truly stunning! :thumb:


----------



## stevil (May 7, 2006)

Not a bad effort


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Awesome work Paul, coupled with a fantastic writeup from Mark, really interesting, one of the most interesting this year :thumb:


Cheers Neil! :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

wow amazing work


----------



## RogerCVC (Apr 26, 2007)

*Truly a marvel!*

In both engineering AND superb detail!!!
:thumb:


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Outstanding workmanship you both have done, Just awesome and jaw dropping!:thumb:


----------



## Rik N.I. (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, Great job guys


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

must have read the post 100 times lol really enjoy Marc and Pauls' work and write ups!

Keep em coming


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Phil H said:


> must have read the post 100 times lol really enjoy Marc and Pauls' work and write ups!
> 
> Keep em coming


Hi Phil,

Hope your well mate, I got some great ones planned for next year! :thumb:

New Miracle Website and Hi-Def gallery will be live in the next few weeks hopefully!!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Am very well cheers, yourself?

Cant wait for those write ups! Will keep an eye out for the new web site look forward to that to!

I know your probs busy like mad but hows the detailing product range going? did you say you will have a pre-wax cleaner aswell?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Phil H said:


> Am very well cheers, yourself?
> 
> Cant wait for those write ups! Will keep an eye out for the new web site look forward to that to!
> 
> I know your probs busy like mad but hows the detailing product range going? did you say you will have a pre-wax cleaner aswell?


Email me and I will put you on the mailing list, there will be a official press release regarding new website and product range. And yes there will be a pre-wax cleaner as well as a shampoo and some other products.


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

I cannot wait to see what range your bringing out, the wax looks very promising on the CCX!!!! I have heard they are made by Swissvax, is there any truth in this?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Great work there Paul and Co - well done.

Some stunning cars. Not always easy to capture the metallic flecks in the paint-work too

Was that Swissvax you were using there?? and if so which type.


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Was that Swissvax you were using there?? and if so which type.


Looks like a swissvax pot and I had heard rumours that it was swissvax making the waxes for Paul??????


----------



## jake_b (Jan 9, 2008)

magnifico!!!


----------

